# Vegetation Light?



## UTR420 (Jan 31, 2007)

i juss wanna know if there's anyone that could help me about what i light i may be able to get @ lowes or something if possible? or do i have to try and get a HPS bulb from the internet or somethin? So what diff. types of lights can i use for veg.?thanks 4 any help


----------



## Brouli (Jan 31, 2007)

ok  you can use any type of light , i personaly use CFL's
one 42 watt cfl per plant, or use 48 inch (2 of them and you can fit a lot of plants under them)

Hps put more much more lumes    but  put  a lot heat which you dont need is BAaDDDDDDDDDD.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 31, 2007)

UTR420 said:
			
		

> i juss wanna know if there's anyone that could help me about what i light i may be able to get @ lowes or something if possible? or do i have to try and get a HPS bulb from the internet or somethin? So what diff. types of lights can i use for veg.?thanks 4 any help


 
Metal halide is the best for veg. if you can vent the heat.
Dont skimp out on the light in the veg cycle.
The more light the shorter the internode length and the fatter the stems and the bushyer the plant = more yeild.


----------

